# Brauche Tipps/Meinung f. PC-Bau



## MC-René (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Hab vor mir nen neuen PC zuzulegen.
Soll keine Krücke sein aber auch kein High-End-Teil
_
Budget: ca. 1000,- EUR_

Meine Vorstellung:  

Prozessor: AMD X2 4200+ DualCore
Mainboard: Asus A8N SLI  (Premium/Delux/SE ?)
Grafik: Geforce 7600GT
RAM: Infenion 1GB DDR PC400
HDD: Samsung SP2514N 250GB (SATA/P-ATA ?)
Netzteil: Enermax EG465AX VE(G) FMA (460W)

So meine Fragen dazu:

-Was haltet Ihr von dem System, unter berücksichtigung des Budgets!?
-bzgl. Mainboard: wer kann mir kurz vor/nachteile hinsichtlich Premium/Deluxe/SE nennen?
-RAM: muss es Infineon sein? Erfahrungen?
-HDD: Habe gelesen, dass hinsichtlich SATA nur die Laufwerkselektronik ne andere ist, und es daher nur unwesentliche geschwindigkeitsvorteile gibt? Meinungen!
-HDD: SATA lässt sich lt. "Alternate" wegen der Treiber nur mit Floppy "installieren"! Kann mir das einer erklären?
-Netzteil: Ausreichend?

Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## Peter Klein (29. Mai 2006)

Ich würde Dir vorschlagen Dich bei Firmen wie Alternate und so durchzuschauen wer die besten preise hat. Die meisten guten Anbieter haben auch nen PC Konfigurator.

Einfach mal zusammenstellen und vergleichen.

Wirst wahrscheinlich etwas sehr überraschende Ergebnisse bekommen wegen den preisunterschieden.


Peter


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Mai 2006)

MC-René hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SATA lässt sich lt. "Alternate" wegen der Treiber nur mit Floppy "installieren"! Kann mir das einer erklären?


Das duerfte daran liegen, dass fuer SATA-Controller wohl keine (oder vielleicht nur wenige?) Treiber auf der Windows-CD vorhanden sind. Ich nehme an, dass sich das bei Vista aendern duerfte, aber bis dahin sind ja noch ein paar Jahre. 
Dementsprechend muss man dann halt die Treiber-Disk bei der Installation parat haben.


----------



## Drol-Anurav (4. Juni 2006)

mein Tipp: mit festen Vorstellungen, bzw einer Liste auf ne Messe gehen, und da zwischen den Shops vergleichen. Ich denke, da dürftest du sogar mit weniger Geld zum Ziel kommen - Vorraussetzung ist eben etwas investierte Zeit - aber es lohnt sich . . .


----------

